# Found hound



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

My son was grouse hunting near the top of Daniels Canyon Sept. 12 and spotted two hounds alongside the road. He was able to grab one, a bluetick, but the black and tan eluded him. Neither dog had a collar. The dog is skinny and has eye infections, so it has probably been missing for awhile. He took it to my daughter for treatment (she works at a vetrinarian's office) where they discovered it does not have a microchip.

If you know who this dog might belong to, call 801-372-1837. It will be kept until the eye infection is cleared up and then turned over to a rescue facility if not claimed.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Utah Pointerman found some hounds in similar fashion just a month ago. Apparantly it is quite common for these kind of dogs just to be left out harassing animals. The ones he found had collars with contact info for the owners. There are good houndsmen out there but hearing this twice recently is a little disturbing.


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

I was in Duchesne on Sunday and saw a B/W female GWP wandering around near the gas station at the edge of town, the woman at the counter said a guy from SLC had reported losing this dog and another in the area on Friday, but she had lost his Phone number. another woman there said she would take the dog home till animal control or the owner would come get it. I called the dog and she came right to heel, we put her into the womans car. the other dog was reported to have been seen running up hwy 40, I don't know if they caught it or not. 
The female appeared to be carrying pups. I thought she might look nice in my kennel, but decided I better not. :lol: 
If you lost your dogs in Duchesne on friday 9/14, check in with the folks there.


----------

